# Spezielles USB-Kabel gesucht



## Morote (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,
das mag sich jetzt n bisschen doof anhören... Ich suche ein ganz bestimmtes USB Kabel und bin bisher nicht fündig geworden. Allmählich hab ich die Vermutung, dass es das in der von mir gesuchten Form gar nicht gibt.

Ich bräuchte ein Kabel, dass auf einer Seite Mini-USB hat und auf der anderen nen USB Stecker vom Typ A. Soweit, so gut. Jetzt wäre es aber sehr wichtig, dass der USB-A Stecker gewinkelt ist. Aber nicht zur Seite, sondern nach unten. Kabellänge ist zweitrangig. Je kürzer, desto besser, 20 cm reichen voll aus.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, ob es sowas überhaupt gibt. Danke schon mal!


----------



## MisterJo (31. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das

USB Adapter USB A Buchse -> USB A Stecker Verbinder Winkeladapter 90° NEU | eBay

Oder sonst den Lötkolben schwingen und hiermit

2 X CONECTOR USB A MACHO PARA PCB SALIDA 90 GRADOS | eBay

was eigenes dengeln....


----------



## Morote (31. Dezember 2012)

Mh, theoretisch geht das beides. Danke!
Das Problem ist bloß: Ich will das Kabel an den Front-USB meines AVR anschließen und daran dann eine Festplatte, die unter dem Teil liegt. Dachte halt gewinkelt sieht am besten aus^^ Das trifft auf selbstgelötet nicht unbedingt zu 
Wenn ich jetzt den Winkeladapter nehme, sollte das gehen. Allerdings hab ich dann da nen riesen Klotz hängen, der die Front verunstaltet... Das wäre daher auch nur die letzte Möglichkeit. Kabel kennst du keines, bei dem so ein gewinkelter Stecker dran ist?

[Edit] Habe jetzt doch n passendes Kabel gefunden. Ist nur auf beiden Seiten USB, sodass ich dann noch n USB-Mini-Usb Kabel dranhängen muss. Aber das passt schon. Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp!


----------



## MisterJo (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Löten und dann mit schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch einschrumpfen sieht doch auch nicht schlecht aus.......

Nur solche mit Winkel zur Seite kenne ich

Mini USB 90° USB A right Angle Extension Cable M TO M | eBay

Mini USB 5Pin right Angle Male Cord to USB A Male 90° Angle Connector Cable 25cm | eBay


----------



## Morote (1. Januar 2013)

Nagut, überredet  Löten wäre denk ich auch die günstigste Methode. Mal sehen, ob ich meinen Lötkolben finde...


----------



## Superwip (1. Januar 2013)

Löten... das ist garnicht so einfach, wir haben es hier ja mit einer durchaus sehr hohen Frequenz (480 MHz) zu tun- USB ist kein Lüfterkabel.

Bei "unsachgemäßem" Vorgehen kann es zu Übertragungsfehlern durch Übersprechen usw. kommen wodurch die Datenrate einbrechen kann; bei USB 2.0 ist es aber wenigstens nicht so schlimm wie bei USB 3.0 (5GHz)...

Für den Einsatz eines Geschwindigkeitskritischen und wahrscheinlich USB limitierten Geräts wie einer externen Festplatte wäre ich bei selbstgelöteten Kabeln vorsichtig.


----------



## Morote (3. Januar 2013)

Mh, also ich hab schon n paar Jahre Löterfahrung (alles außer SMD) gesammelt, ich denke, das sollte ich hinbekommen


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2013)

Das ist aber kein SMD Löten, auf einer Platine hast du bei hohen Frequenzen prinzipiell weniger Probleme.

Na ja wie auch immer; jedenfalls solltest du das Ergebnis dann im Vergleich zu einem normalen Kabel testen.


----------



## Morote (3. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke für die Warnung. Ich denke, ich werds einfach mal probieren...


----------



## fubii (19. Januar 2013)

Aber auch nur wenn das Platinenlayout gut ist und EMV Regeln eingehalten worden sind.


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, das stimmt natürlich aber das Löten selbst ist weniger kritisch.


----------

